

What happened to the iPad? - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.mondaynote.com/2012/10/28/what-happened-to-the-ipad/

======
bheklilr
I'd be interested to see these numbers compared to other mobile devices to see
how the other manufacturers are doing.

